# ELEVATED FSH - why does it reduce chances of conceiving?



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Hello all

I'm 41 in May and had an FSH test of 11.6.  Have actually only be trying to conceive for 8 months but because of elevated FSH was recommended to proceed straight to treatment and have had two failed IUIs and now one failed IVF.

I appreciate the argument that an elevated FSH can make you respond poorly to stims - although I was OK on that front (produced 6 eggs, 5 fertilised, 1 x grade 1 embie, 2x grade 2 and 1 x grade 3 and 3 correctly sized follicles on both IUI cycles) but I don't understand why it should make conceiving more difficult after that.  I also don't understand, if you are ovulating regularly (which I am), why FSH should make conception more difficult when trying naturally.

There is a report on some research done by the Lister in London on the internet (type FSH Lister into Google and you should find it) arguing that there is no point waiting for FSH to come down in any cycle before proceeding with IVF as it doesn't make any difference to the outcome and women are just getting older and thus closer to the menopause the more you wait.  But it also concludes that women with elevated FSH have generally reduced success rates with IVF (if I've understood properly) does anyone know WHY?

I asked my cons if elevated FSH means eggs are poorer quality and he said No, it only means that you may react poorly to stims?!  BUT I DIDN'T.  I then quoted Cherie Blair at him as conceiving at 45 and he said, yes but she didn't have any fertility issues.  so I replied, nor do I and he said yes you do you have elevated FSH (but I responded well to stims so what's the problem?!)

Anyone shed any light?

thanks

Druzy


----------



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Drury

I think you wont get an answer clearly cos no-one knows.
It is basically a very crude test of ovarian reserve (which is bound to be less as we age)
It is physiologically normal to have a rise into your forties.

I'm sure you'll get some other answers as this is a much discussed topic. I think the ivf attitude is based on poor outcomes in studies done when the FSH was above 15. (low pregnancy rates) and also if it had 'ever been high'.

That said, the likes of Cherie Blair probably never had her FSH tested necessarily so we dont know what the level is in most oldies who conceive naturally.....do we? And even if it was tested once it could be low same as ours can be low sometimes and a higher result, another month.

Hope this helps.
Some clinics go ahead with higher results and some doggedly wait for a below-10 and stick fairly rigidly to this.
Presumably they have their reasons.

Louise x


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for your reply Louise.  Just replying again to my own question as have just seen consultant re what seems to be a weird chemical pregnancy.

Asked him again about this FSH lark.  He said that he and someone at the Lister agree that if your FSH is elevated and you respond well to stims you don't have a reduced chance of getting pregnant.  Some people have said that elevated FSH also means that eggs are poorer quality but he and the Lister don't agree.  The only worry with FSH  - and I guess it depends exactly how elevated it is - is not reacting to stims.  So if you do react, and I do at the moment, then it seems you have just as much chance as anyone else (for your age group I guess one should also add).

Druzy xx


----------



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

hi Drury

that is interesting. I guess it is a case of trying out the stimms. Myself I had a high one last month (19) and this was WELL into CD2 (I was guessing it wopuld be highish for various reasons)
Different clinics test on different cycle days too - I have had ivf when I was tested on CD1 and started stimms on CD2.
I have a feeling if I test well into my AF (2 good days of bleeding) it has started to rise since I'm older. That said irts still high so I'm trying to lower it with wheatgrass/acupuncture and herbs.
Notice Nualas comments on the Lister attitude that they did not find a difference ion outcome with higher fsh resultrs in their patients.

Oh well-
good luck
Love Louise


----------



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

PS Drury

I think also that many women who conceive in their forties, naturally , have never had FSH testing etc and so they dont know whether these ladies have 'high fsh' or not.
Personally I think its a normal part of ageing.
In a younger woman (say 30's) it might be a significant finding, but I think if you are well over 40 like me I shouldnt fewel its abnormal - though it might reduce my options.

Love Louise


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I agree because, although you may produce far fewer follicles, if they still contain eggs that make good grade embies, you only need 1!!!

At least we're not in danger of having OHSS!

It's just frustrating that the drugs are soooo expensive though. 

Good luck!
Jess x


----------

